# Explain nest box sizing, please



## DianeS (Dec 28, 2010)

I have been looking at nest boxes, I have an Angora due in about 10 days. 

But nest boxes come in all sorts of sizes, and all say that the box should be "big enough for the doe, but not a lot of extra room". GAH! What does that mean? Should she have just enough room to get in and stand still? Enough room to lay down and stretch out? Those are two completely different sizes, obviously! 

Someone help me with this, please.


----------



## tortoise (Dec 28, 2010)

I have angoras too.  My nest boxes are twice the floor area that a doe takes up when resting.  They are v8x20


----------

